
Ask HN: Best cost effective desk chair solution? - brightball
I have a standing desk at the office which is great, but I&#x27;m in the market for a chair at my house. Working in it all day is creating some back pain and there&#x27;s not really a good spot for a standing desk here. Looked at kneeling chairs but I&#x27;m a little uncertain. It seems like all of the well reviewed desk chairs are upwards of $500. Any suggestions?
======
bryan11
Check out used furniture stores and business equipment auctions for expensive
chairs such as Steelcase. When businesses close, they sometimes sell great
chairs for good prices.

~~~
Kareeeeem
I bought a reupholstered steelcase leap a while ago but the new padding was
way too soft. The chair was great but that killed it.

If you go second hand and reupholstered make sure it's done right.

On anothe note, anyone have any opinion about the Ikea Volmar chair?

------
UnoriginalGuy
In my OPINION mid-tier chairs are a complete waste of money.

Cheap chairs are great because they're cheap. Expensive chairs are great
because they're good (e.g. Steelcase, Aeron, Humanscale, et al). Mid tier are
neither good nor cheap. It is just burning money.

The closest thing I can suggest is maybe an Ikea MARKUS ($200 or your regional
equivalent). But the fixed arms really kill it for me. Plus I had the leather
flake off the arms after 2.5 years.

PS - If you're heavier set, pay close attention to the max load. You'll want
the max to be at least 10-20% higher than your weight.

------
grok2
Checkout [https://www.autonomous.ai/](https://www.autonomous.ai/). $249 for an
ergonomic chair. Weirdly they also sell what they call a "Deep Learning
Robot"....

~~~
copperx
Isn't that the company that sells the worst motorized desk in the industry? I
love the price for a fully adjustable chair, but I would wait until it is
reviewed by more people.

------
cauterized
Option 1: get a yoga ball

Option 2: get the cheapest adjustable height desk chair you can find (try
garage sales, goodwill, ikea). Keep saving for a better chair. Figure out what
you like and dislike about the crappy one, then use that to inform your
research when purchasing a pricier one.

~~~
GordonS
I found a yoga ball great for correcting my poor posture, as it forces you to
sit upright. I alternate it with a chair though, 2 hours as a time, as the
yoga ball is hard work on your stomach muscles after a while.

~~~
cauterized
So it is. I find it a good option for alternating with a standing desk.

------
smclaughlin
Office Depot's WorkPro Quantum 9000. Available for ~$300. More adjustable than
the Ikea Markus and, in my opinion, significantly more comfortable. Has held
up very well to daily use for 3+ years so far.

~~~
UnoriginalGuy
I recommend people review the Amazon/Office Depot reviews for that one. Plus
note the 250 pound maximum weight (I wouldn't buy this if you're over 225
pounds).

------
jasikpark
IKEA has desk chairs with ample back support for $25

